# Synching never ends



## thommy (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi 

I have had this issue for a while where syncing 7 photos never ends.
Checked all kind of solutions but never managed to get it fixed.
Any help appreciated..






Thommy


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 25, 2018)

Look in Preferences > LRCC and you should see some indication in the panel's lower half. That's the next step.


----------



## thommy (Aug 25, 2018)

Guess you mean this panel? No indication whatsoever...


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, that panel. How long did you wait before doing the screenshot - there is usually a few seconds' delay.

John


----------



## thommy (Aug 25, 2018)

I have checked there several times and also many minutes after syncing is displayed at top left corner.
(as it it constantly displaying "syncing 7 photos")

edit - misunderstood what you said.
I will let the panel be open for a while and see if sync activity will pop up!

Thommy


----------



## thommy (Aug 25, 2018)

No difference - still no sync activities displayed after minutes of waiting.

Thommy


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 25, 2018)

OK, try this. On the same tab, hold down the Alt/Option key and choose the button to rebuild sync data. You can also look at the diagnostic log, but it's long and not easy to decipher.

Have you any idea what these items may be? Do you sync a lot? In the Catalog panel in the Library, is Sync Errors listed?

Though it's nice not to have this message, there have been times when I just ignored it. Everything looked right in mobile/lrweb and I didn't get too worried about a message that always went back to 3 or 9  or whatever.


----------



## thommy (Aug 26, 2018)

I have rebuilt sync data and that has been tested before without any success. Tried today again - no difference.
Diagnostic log didn't show anything obvious.

I'm not sure what these items might be. I let LR automatically sync whenever it's needed. No errors listed in catalog panel.

I would preffer not seeing this and don't understand why I cannot get any info about those 7 photos from LR.

Thommy


----------



## garyanderson (Sep 12, 2018)

I have been running into the same kind of problems since the latest update.  Started with 4 images syncing, which persisted, now gone to 6 images.  In addition under preferences, syncing actgivity indicates no activity but three errors syncing images that ere never intended to be synced and are not in any collections.  Situation seems to deteriorate day by day.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2018)

There's a bug floating around Classic 7.5 and there doesn't seem to be a good workaround right now. Hopefully it should simply fix itself in the next update, so closing your eyes and ignoring it may be the simplest solution for now.


----------



## thommy (Sep 16, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There's a bug floating around Classic 7.5 and there doesn't seem to be a good workaround right now. Hopefully it should simply fix itself in the next update, so closing your eyes and ignoring it may be the simplest solution for now.


Ha ha, closing your eyes whilst using Lightroom is probably your worst advice so far 
But thanks for the headsup about the bug and hopefully it will be solved in next update.

Thommy


----------



## DrBarryS (Sep 17, 2018)

I dealt with this problem all weekend, and it is driving me crazy!  

I used the secret OPTION in Preferences to rebuild sync data several times to no avail.  At first it seems to work well, but then it gets stuck on various "syncing XXX photos" and never seems to move.  

While I am glad to hear that this is a bug in 7.5, I am currently left with no syncing between my Classic and my CC, at all, e.g. various edits I have done in CC are NOT being synced with Classic, and, a few collections I have created in Classic are not being sent to CC.  

Please Victoria and others, let this community know of any workarounds as soon as you can.  I am essentially left with 2 separate products that do not communicate with each other, and I am not a happy Adobe user right now!

In the Preferences, I see there is an option to  "delete all sync data" but I have not done that because not sure what the consequences are.  Any thoughts?  

Thanks, Barry


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 17, 2018)

The Delete option does exactly what it says - deletes any data related to Sync, including data in your catalogue and anything that is in the cloud. Don't use it unless you know that you have backups of any originals in the cloud - eg photos taken on a phone.

Try to identify the photos blocking sync. eg compare the numbers of photos in collections in LrWeb and in Classic. Then remove those problem photos from LrWeb or Classic, wherever they are stuck. Then adding them back to LrWeb or Classic can fix the problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2018)

A number of people are reporting that clearing Classic's sync cache is helping. To do so, hold down the Opt key in that dialog and a Rebuild Sync Data button appears. That just resets Classic sync, so it downloads the cloud version afresh, but doesn't affect the photos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi guys, just checking in. Are you still having sync issues or is it all playing nicely now? (And if it's playing nicely, what did you do?)


----------



## thommy (Oct 14, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi guys, just checking in. Are you still having sync issues or is it all playing nicely now? (And if it's playing nicely, what did you do?)


Hi Victoria
Still having same sync issue with the 7 images. Not solved


----------



## Earl (Oct 15, 2018)

I have the same problem, with "Syncing 33 Photos" for days.  I tried everything I could find online but no luck.  Are there any new fixes, suggestions or resolutions coming from Adobe?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2018)

Can you guys just try the new 8.0 release that came out today, and if that doesn’t do the trick, PM me please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Pindar (Oct 17, 2018)

I've still got this issue on release 8.0. I have 10 messages supposedly syncing and no sync activity. Never resolves.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Oct 18, 2018)

I have exactly the same issue with 29 photos.  I've gone to lightroom/adobe.com  and cannot find the culprits.  I did get Adobe support on the chat horn last night and they had me make a new catalogue and move everthing from my old catalogue to a new one.  Guess what?  Same 29 photos not syncing.  It took hours as that catalogue had 55,ooo images.   to no avail.

Additionally I now am showing 3029 synced duplicates and am not sure what to do about that.  arrrg   But no sync issues showing in lightroom on the web


----------



## CalicoKitten (Oct 18, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Can you guys just try the new 8.0 release that came out today, and if that doesn’t do the trick, PM me please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have tried sending you an email but I am told I don't have access.


----------



## CharlesO (Oct 19, 2018)

Having upgraded to LR8 I am having a mate of a time with synching.  Effectively classic uses up all resources in it effects to sync, ultimately crashing the app.

I have trashed preferences, I have reset sync data and now paused syncing BUT it us still using all resources.  I notes that the all atnc photos number is ticking over making me think it is still syncing when it shouldnt be!

Tried to import this catalogue into a empty new one and fails to finish with an unknown error message .

What are my options now?

Should I delete sync data, as this appears to be the villain?


----------



## thood341 (Oct 20, 2018)

I seemed to have been having the same issue AFTER the upgrade to 8.0 last week.  However, I did notice that about 20 files had errors with syncing.  After reading about clearing cache, I did that this morning and initially wasn't working.  Then I closed the application and restarted and now its synching.  The only thing I don't like about resetting the cache is that this was done to clear a problem and the folders that I had synched are now NOT synching - because its appears to clear all checked synch folders.  If I had written down what WAS synch'd - then it would not be an issue........but I didn't.
However, synch is working now with 8.0


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2018)

CalicoKitten said:


> I have tried sending you an email but I am told I don't have access.


I'll email you.


corlebar said:


> Should I delete sync data, as this appears to be the villain?


Yes, try that first, and if it doesn't do the trick, let me know.


----------



## Earl (Nov 4, 2018)

When I upgraded to version 8 all my synching problems went away and everything in Lightroom works fine now.  
The latest upgrade did however totally screw up my _Photoshop_ to point where I had to uninstall it and start over.  it seems ok now.


----------

